# Suggestions for places to fish around Ocean Isle Beach?



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

I will be at Ocean Isle Beach for a few days next week and would like to do some fishing, but I'm not that familiar with the area (only been there once before and didn't have time to do any exploring). I plan on doing some surf fishing, but would also like to find some places on some smaller creeks or maybe the ICW where I can toss some artificials on lighter tackle for specks and reds. I've been looking at Google Maps, but of course it's difficult to tell from these maps how accessible some of these areas are (by truck/foot) or to know if they are private/posted. I don't have a boat so access from the water is not an option. I would greatly appreciate some advice from someone familiar with the area on where some good spots are to fish for specks and reds. Not expecting anyone to disclose any of their secret "honey holes" or exact locations, just looking for some general areas with public access by truck/foot that I can explore. Also, if specks/reds are not available in the OIB area what types of fish can I expect to find in the surf and/or creeks around there this time of year? Also, any suggestions for good places to catch bait (with a cast net) and can I expect to find any finger mullet around this time of year? 

Some places that I've found on Google maps:
1) Ferry Landing Park - is this a decent place to fish?
2) Beach at north end of the island/Shallotte Inlet - anywhere to park at the end of East 3rd, 4th or 7th street to have closer access or is it all private/posted?
3) Looks like there might be access to the ICW at the end of Onslow St. but not sure if this is a posted/private road?
4) Anywhere to fish around the bridge as you enter OIB (Causeway Dr.)?
5) South end of the island near Tubbs Inlet - any public access/parking?
6) Anywhere to fish around the bridge to Sunset Beach (Sunset Blvd)?
7) Any smaller creeks in the area that hold specks/reds this time of year, have public/foot access and are within a reasonable driving distance from OIB?

Thank you!


----------



## ZJGMoparman (Jul 15, 2010)

I've fished Ocean Isle Beach several times and I can tell you where I have fished, but I'm not by any means saying they are the best spots. I've had the most luck at the North End of the island around 4th street. We actually stayed in a house that was within walking distance of there so I didn't have to worry about parking. However, if I remember right, there is an area on 4th street to park. If you walk to the end of 4th street, there is a beach access there. We used that and then walked 100-200 yards up the beach towards the inlet. There are a lot of houses that have washed away right there in front of the beach access. Fishing may be good, but I always got tangled up in the debris.

There is a dock at the end of Shallotte Blvd. that goes out into the Intercostal Waterway. I have fished this several times as well. I haven't had a whole lot of luck for fish there, but I have caught plenty of bait off the dock.

There used to be a spot to fish up under the main bridge that goes across to the island (on the island side of the bridge). It has been 5+ years since I fished there, but I remember catching some decent fish from this area.

I hope this helps. It has been 2 years since I have been to Ocean Isle, so I hope my information is still accurate.

Good luck!


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

ZJGMoparman said:


> I've fished Ocean Isle Beach several times and I can tell you where I have fished, but I'm not by any means saying they are the best spots. I've had the most luck at the North End of the island around 4th street. We actually stayed in a house that was within walking distance of there so I didn't have to worry about parking. However, if I remember right, there is an area on 4th street to park. If you walk to the end of 4th street, there is a beach access there. We used that and then walked 100-200 yards up the beach towards the inlet. There are a lot of houses that have washed away right there in front of the beach access. Fishing may be good, but I always got tangled up in the debris.
> 
> There is a dock at the end of Shallotte Blvd. that goes out into the Intercostal Waterway. I have fished this several times as well. I haven't had a whole lot of luck for fish there, but I have caught plenty of bait off the dock.
> 
> ...


This is very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## childress (Jul 1, 2013)

Caught a few nice black drum off the surf today...first time in awhile I didn't catch a whiting off the surf but wow black drum put up a nice fight...


----------



## wolfgang (Nov 7, 2007)

Didn't have much luck...I was there Wednesday, Thursday and Friday last week and fished for several hours each day. Surf fished in front of the house we rented (about 300 yards north of the pier) at both low and high tide (and every where in between)...this only produced a few very small whiting and one small pompano. There were several people fishing, but no one seemed to be having any luck. One guy I spoke to said he had caught one small puppy drum after several hours of fishing. Also, tried the small fishing piers at both Ferry Landing Park and the public boat ramp at Sunset Beach. Tried cut bait (finger mullet), shrimp, and blood worms and artificials (jigs with paddle tails, popping corks with Gulp shrimp, jerkbaits, etc.). Schools of finger mullet were abundant, but just out of reach of my cast net. Had a great time, it was very relaxing...but the fishing was disappointing...heard a lot of "you should have been here last week", but that's the story of my life...


----------



## dlpetrey (Oct 30, 2013)

Don't feel bad wolfgang. The "should have been here last week" is the story of my life as well. That's just fishing. There's always next time!


----------

